
Andy Rutledge Responds - donohoe
http://andyrutledge.com/journalism.php
======
danso
I remember that one of the most fundamental criticisms of Rutledge's work was
his assumption that newspapers shouldn't have/didn't need much advertising. I
did a text-search for "advert" in that long mess of a rant and did not find
it.

